# Please help--triplets!



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a Katahdin ewe that just had triplets last night. We put her & babies in a stall with feed & water. She readily accepts them all but seems bewildered when 2 try to nurse & she sees 1 not nursing. She turns around & nudges them all back there, sees 1 not nursing, turns around & here we go again! One of the babies is quite a bit smaller & I am afraid he will get left out & get weaker. I gave them the lamb paste/gel for newborns. Should I supplement him with a feeding & let him stay with mama & his brothers overnight or just go ahead & make him a bottle baby? I hate to do that as I think mamas do a better job raising them but we have never had triplets! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 7, 2016)

First, greetings and welcome to BYH! Congrats on trips!  That's a bit unusual, isn't it? All three are rams?    Ummm @secuono @purplequeenvt @Roving Jacobs @Sheepshape  Any recommendations? I'd say if you want to keep all three with mama, then do so, but check up regularly (every couple of hours) to make sure the littlest one is getting fed. If not, you may have no choice but to pull him. Good luck, and glad to have you with us! 
Just doing a little math, the number of sheeple is growing at a rate that will bring y'all even with the goaties in no time at all!


----------



## maritown (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't have experience with sheep but have seen goats with triplets do the same thing.  We held her while babies nursed 3 or 4 times a day and made sure all 3 had full stomachs.  After a few days she settled in and turning was no longer an issue.  Good luck!!


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh thank you both for your help. We have about 45-50 babies right now & more on the way. Never had triplets before though. Yes, all 3 are rams but that isn't a bad thing. We raise them up to about 80 pounds & sell them as grass fed. So far this year we are at 50/50 rams vs ewes overall. Thanks again!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 7, 2016)

Are you raising pure bred Katahdins? Do you ever sell ewes for breeding? I'll most likely be moving to KY this summer and along with goats want to get a few sheep for breeding for meat. No interest in wool/shearing/spinning... I might have to keep you in the back of my mind as a possible place to purchase them from (after I move & get settled).


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes, purebred Katahdins. We are in middle Tennessee so just let me know when you get moved & see how far we will be from each other. If too far, I can give some recommendations on breeding stock closer to you. Thanks again!


----------



## secuono (Apr 7, 2016)

Is she a first time mom? That breed has triplets often, I hear. 
Moms can count, but she should settle down in a couple days. If you can, go out and check on them several times a day/night and you should soon start seeing the mom chill out. If the small one seems weak and getting weaker, then I'd pull him and bottle feed. 
I had one set of triplets, they eventually figured out a pattern to feed.


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you. I am encouraged by your response, she might get it figured out. Just went out to check again & they are all doing well. The smallest one nursed while I was there. I'll go down & check again in a couple of hours. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a friend in KY that raise Katahdins, hundreds of them, and she always pulls one of the triplets and bottle raises it. She says that it will grow better and the remaining two will grow better so a win win all the way around; except for you as you have to feed it.


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for your advice. What does your friend feed, brand wise, as supplement? We just came back from the barn & they seem to be doing well but I may find that I have to do a bottle feeding in the morning. I have supplemental lamb colostrum & milk replacement of course, but it's always good to get the best. I am sure your friend has a preferred brand. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 8, 2016)

Big, strong ewes who make plenty of milk can manage triplets, but I usually take one off the mum (different size, sex, strength etc.). Ideally they can be adopted by a mum who has a singleton birth at the same time. As I have had 7 sets of triplets, one ewe with Twin lamb Disease and a tiny twin, I now have 9 bottle lambs.....a lot of time is spent feeding them!

Good Luck.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 8, 2016)

I work at it differently.  I pull one of the larger, put the smaller onto mom and just sit by her & hold one while little one nurses.  Can't do it every slurp but, I make sure it gets several a day.  Normally, they figure it out and all eat well.  I have goats, not sheep, but same situation.   My does have always done very well at making sure all 3 do get to nurse, it's usually just that first day or two to get it going.   Most trips will have one that is off sized, generally smaller.   It's that first two days that seem to make the difference for mom & kids to settle.....yes, I believe they can count!! 

It's important for them to drink her milk as that is part of the odor she uses to know it's her kid once they are dry.  Besides, a mom always teaches them things growing up that we can't. If I pull kids to bottle  (milk goats, I use the milk) then I do use the doe milk to feed them also.


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks to you all for your words of encouraging advice. Seems like mama has recognized this little one is smaller & weaker & has all but rejected the little guy. I am supplementing with bottle feeding & have no others giving birth at the moment. So, it seems that we are officially now a bottle baby, unless I have a ewe give birth to a single today. Will wait & see. Thanks all!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 9, 2016)

I will let you know what kind of replacer she uses as soon as she lets me know. For goats I use store bought cow's milk, nothing added.  Of course I have 40 dairy goats so the only excuse I have for feeding cow's milk is that I am too lazy too milk.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 9, 2016)

I raise my bottle lambs on store bought whole cows milk too and have never had a problem. They've always grown just as fast and healthy as my other lambs and milk is cheaper than good quality replacer in my area.


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 9, 2016)

I hate to report that the little one passed away last night. I should have done something sooner. I had witnessed the mama nurse all 3 at different times but this little one just did not seem to thrive.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear you lost him :-(


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 9, 2016)

Awww... that's too bad. What a shame... I know we all want them all to live, but sometimes that's just not the way it goes. Sorry.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm sorry you lost one; never easy to know what to do in these situations. 

For future reference my friend uses Land of Lakes replacer for her lambs.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 10, 2016)

SO sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## maritown (Apr 10, 2016)

So sorry


----------



## Mindi (Apr 20, 2016)

We lambed for the first time last year and right off that bat, twins then triplets!!  After they were born, I stripped their udder and we threw them in their lambing pens for a couple days and had no problems with mom and her triplets. One was even smaller...I don't know, it was a breeze!  I'd better shut up so I don't jinx myself!  Good luck!


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 20, 2016)

We had Mama & the babies in a closed stall/pen in the barn. The one that didn't make it was much smaller. I should have pulled one right away-he may have made it otherwise.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 21, 2016)

I would always take off one of triplets (I've had 7 sets this year). The real problem is when the lambs get bigger and the milk supply is insufficient. if this coincides with wet and cold period where the grass is not growing well, a weaker triplet may die or the lambs try too hard to suckle and cause damage to the teats. Infection then enters and causes mastitis.

 This happened to me some years back when the ewe lost half her rudder to gangrenous mastitis and loss of half of the udder (she was lucky to survive and was ill for a very long time). I now always take off a triplet...ideally they can be adopted by a ewe who has a singleton, or, as no appropriate births have happened for me this year....enter my large 'orphan pen'


----------

